# Services offered by NODAK members....



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Hey Important folks (Chris),

What do you think about a 'posterboard' that has services offered soley from NODAK members? I would be more apt to hire a plumber or get my oil changed from a NODAK member then someone I didn't know. Does this make any sense?

Everyone that offers goods or services from themselves or an immediate family memeber could 'advertise' that on the posterboard and then when someone needs a good or service they could check there and possibly utilize them.

Feed your own first is one of my mottos. What do you think?

Anyone have any input?


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

:eyeroll: .............................. :lol:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I will do modeling on motorcycles, make breakfasts and take pictures of said breakfasts, I will also build a myspace page for you. All for very reasonable rates. Make your bike or your breakfast look awsome as all get out.

Sincerely,
Ranger_Compact (aka Hootiemutt)


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

TFF :jammin: hootiemutt must be on a short chain... bad doggie :lol:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I second that Jiffy.. Loved it


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

nj.....

Your on for breakfast on the 28th! Remember, you offered! Too bad it is too cold to bring my bike or I'd take you up on that offer too!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm a sexy beast, but no hootiemutt. :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm scared now!!!  :lol:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I had contacted NJ awhile ago for doing some bike modeling for me, here is one of the samples of his work he sent.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

........and we've officially hit rock bottom.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

This is one Jiffy took. 









I dont know nj, i think he might have you on quality :roll:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

njsimonson said:


> I will do modeling on motorcycles, make breakfasts and take pictures of said breakfasts, I will also build a myspace page for you. All for very reasonable rates. Make your bike or your breakfast look awsome as all get out.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Ranger_Compact (aka Hootiemutt)


Bwwaaaaaaaaaaaaa......

LMFAO


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I do beleive that I have assisted in the high-jacking of my own thread!


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

MSG Rude said:


> I do beleive that I have assisted in the high-jacking of my own thread!


To help this get back on track....

I think it's a great idea. I personally have no services to offer, but I'd be willing to patronize nodak members!

I'd also like a "list" of those to avoid too. Example....Joe is anti hunting. Joe owns a restaurant.....I don't want to eat at Joe's but have been because I didn't know he is anti hunting......NO need to support the enemy!

Good idea MSG Rude!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I can see good things, and bad things coming of this. I can see people with no interest in our sport using the site simply to advertise. I think there are a few ways that it would work without monetarily screwing our host. After all the current advertisers could just as well drop their paying adds for free ones, right?

We could change membership titles and fees i.e. guest (free) member ($10) supporting member ($20) and those who really own a business and post it could pay $50. After all what does $50 get you in a newspaper? Each layer could expect more services. I enjoy this site enough that I don't want to be a burden to it. If I do start a long range shooting school or making custom predator calls and post it on here I would be happy to give Chris $50. Maybe that isn't enough, I have no idea what his advertisers pay.

Edited: I guess if I want a response I better say "what do you think".


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

Kinda hard on this Joe guy arent you? :bop:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Seems like a worthwhile idea...particularly if you include the places to avoid.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I have gained some weight since I did the work for smalls.

Don't wanna put out any false advertising now.

LMAO...too damn funny!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> I can see good things, and bad things coming of this. I can see people with no interest in our sport using the site simply to advertise. I think there are a few ways that it would work without monetarily screwing our host. After all the current advertisers could just as well drop their paying adds for free ones, right?
> 
> We could change membership titles and fees i.e. guest (free) member ($10) supporting member ($20) and those who really own a business and post it could pay $50. After all what does $50 get you in a newspaper? Each layer could expect more services. I enjoy this site enough that I don't want to be a burden to it. If I do start a long range shooting school or making custom predator calls and post it on here I would be happy to give Chris $50. Maybe that isn't enough, I have no idea what his advertisers pay.


One idea I was thinking of was for all entrys to this service list would go through a 'moderater' to ensure folks weren't just coming to this site to advertise. You know, the ones that make 1 post and it is for something 'they tried and really works' or my buddy has one of these and you can buy one too at www.bs.com or stuff like that.

I just think it would be neat to have a geographical reference for the major areas that have a list of people that belong to NODAK that one could go to for services or goods. Support our own.

Any other input other then nj's photogenic and food services talents?

Edited: I guess if I want a response I better say "what do you think"?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> but I'd be willing to patronize nodak members!


Aww, No thanks, I get patronized enough!!!!!!!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

djleye said:


> > but I'd be willing to patronize nodak members!
> 
> 
> Aww, No thanks, I get patronized enough!!!!!!!


I saw that too but I wasn't going to do the salty finger in the eye.

oke:


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

MSG Rude said:


> djleye said:
> 
> 
> > > but I'd be willing to patronize nodak members!
> ...


NOT _that_ definition....the other one!

Tough crowd!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

griffman said:


> MSG Rude said:
> 
> 
> > djleye said:
> ...


Now THAT is funny!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I, like most do not have a whole lot to offer an am not as photogenic as nick so cannot model.

I am willing to be the official NODAK OUTDOORS beer taster. I will be willing drink as many beers as it takes to tell you if you should purchase a certain type of beer. Of course you would provide the product to be tested :beer:

I would offer my services as a chew trier but b/c of this damn site i quit that stuff about a week ago :eyeroll:


----------

